# H&B Milk and egg protein



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

guys i just went to H&B just to check if they had sugar/sweetener free cranberry juice(off course not) ..

they has body fortress Milk and egg protein on a discount and i bought one just to try it.. let me tell u. it must be one of the best tasting shi te i have ever tried... and it contains quality ingredients(if they meet the label).. its aspartame free as well...it has sucralose.. if i was bulking i would have bought the whole fvcking store..

GO GET IT while its cheap!!! i am telling u that crappy body fortress thingie is the sh ite


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

i just had a full serving.. boy i love IT!!! i am going tomorrow to empty out H&B in wood green (London).... dont u fvckers go there!!  its all MINE!!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

hear this stuff is ****e actually

how much did u pay?


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

i dont know.. its calcium caseinate, egg white and whey isolate...

its mixes perfectly with a shaker and tastes awesome without having aspartame and it has papaya enzyme and bromelain .. has 0.5 carbs 0.2 fat per serving.. and it has vitamins and minerals

and i paid 9 squid for 400gr.. its not really that cheap coming to think about it but i always loved milk and egg proteins and i cant get it elsewhere..

i am definitely buying more of that... it looks pretty good to me.. it would be better if it had micellar casein instead of calcium but at £9 its a pretty good deal......


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

just wait till panthro see's this thread about H&B/Body Fortress products, i'll agree with him in advance though!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I think this is the first positive thing I've ever heard about H&B stuff (other than its cheap when they do their sales).


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

flaxseed oil's ok from there too, but their BB stuff is crap, you may as well mix an egg in some talcum powder - same effect as their MRP.

plus the supermarkets are half the price on the vitamins.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Sorry, yeah I meant the bodybuilding range. They are quite good for health products


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I must confess, I actually get my fish oil EPA/DHA caps from H&B when they have their sales on.. works out cheaper than trade!

Agree with sb though - it's not often you hear good feedback on their protein products, just goes to show how varied peoples tastes are I guess!



L


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

lol @ poweru! Yes correct, H&B BBing supps sre utter ****e!! Avoid like the plauge. Who cares if they taste nice! Taste doesnt make your muscles grow! Taste doestnt stop gut rot!.. etc etc

However, agree with the rest of the lads that they are good for health products. I buy my vitamins, flaxseed and optimum oil blends from them! But thats it.........

You are wasting your money Zero IMO..


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Lorian said:


> .. works out cheaper than trade!


Sadly true. I get flax from H&B.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I got 2 admit their Protoplex whey is a good buy when its on offer £17.50 for 20 sachets. I find its very similar to MetRex sachets.


----------

